
Worm-like creatures may be first ever amphibians with venomous saliva - bookofjoe
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2020/07/caecilians-amphibians-venomous-saliva/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/n1LrZ](https://archive.vn/n1LrZ)

